# NetworkManager encryption WPA+TKIP

## sajon

Dear all,

I have a problem with connecting my laptop to the network in the office. Network is encrypted with WPA+TSIK and I'm using NetworkManager 0.9.8.2. Nm-applet is able to connect with the network, receive IP address and DNS settings but it's not connected with internet. I tried with wicd and this one is working fine.

Do you have any idea where can be a problem? If you need more info please let me know. I don't know were to look any more. Iwas looking for the solution on the internet for almost 2 weeks.

Thank you very much of your help.

----------

## azieba

Since you are getting IP address and DNS settings the encryption is working fine (You wouldn't get address if it weren't) . I would compare results of command 

```
route -n 
```

for Nm-applet and wicd and also I would try pinging default gateway, DNS server etc, and/or ping a known working IP address (maybe 8.8.8.8 ).

----------

## sajon

Thanks, I'll try next time when I'll be in the office.

Yesterday, I did try with my own router at home and everything worked well.

When I found he reason of this strange behave it will posted here.

----------

